# THG Gets Her Hands Dirty-PartII



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2013)

So, I got home from a small vacation in June to 8 dead plants and another one that was dying.  So, being summer and all, I decided to do another organic run.  I am using NV's super soil which i am supplementing with teas.   I love working with dirt and it is so much easier in the summer when it can be hard to keep res temps in check.  

This started in mid June when I germed a bunch of seeds.  Here they are about a week or so old.

Then a couple of weeks later, the end of June, I started some Satori and Master Kush.  Here they are July 15--4 Satori and 3 Master Kush.

The next 3 pics are of the vegging plants taken the 22nd--6 Nurse Larry, 3 Sweet Tooth, 4 Satori, 3 Master Kush, I Blue Lights clone, 3 little God's OG Kush (one of which died, having trouble with this strain).  Not in that order.

I had moved the 4 Beyond the Brain and 3 C99 to the flowering room while they were still small and unsexed because there was little in the flowering room and a lot vegging.  They sexed this week and I ended up with 1 BTB and 2 C99.

I am still an organic newbie so feel free to offer any suggestions and advise.  These will be in 3 gal pots.  I can buy some 5 gal pots if others think it is advisable, but would like to keep them in the 3 gal if I can.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 26, 2013)

morning thg---you asking for advice is like the student teaching the teacher lol---as you very well know size always matters---if your space allows you to run 5 gal pots than you should---roots need space---more roots = bigger plants---love seeing you in the dirt :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2013)

Looking tidy and lovely!  Holy cow, you got lots going on.... Woo hoo, i am watching.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 26, 2013)

:ciao: Goddess!

Mind if I watch yer dirty grow show? 

Where did you find Nurse Larry seed? jk 

Can't wait to see you rock these gals.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2013)

:ciao: 


:48:


----------



## cubby (Jul 26, 2013)

Lookin' very nice and very healthy. They like you.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 26, 2013)

im watching for sure. they all look beautiful THG. how bout a rundown of what is going into your AACT's?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks all.  There is just something so special about working with good organic soil.

Shortbus, what are AACT's?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 7greeneyes again.

Where did you find Nurse Larry seed? jk


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 26, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks all.  There is just something so special about working with good organic soil.
> 
> Shortbus, what are AACT's?



Air Activated Compost Tea. which is just a fancy way of saying compost tea lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks Shortbus--there are so many acronyms now.

The one I use most is one Ozzy posted up.  

5 gal water
5T Molasses
5T Epsom Salts
5T Blood Meal
5T Bone Meal
1 c Compost
2 c Worm Castings

Aerate for 48 hours and strain.  Mix 50/50 for watering and 25/75 for foliar spray.

I think that I am going to make a 5 gal tea maker with a spout.  I have looked at several commercial ones for ideas.  I haven't made a lot of teas, how much aeration do I really need?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2013)

I just use a 10 gallon fish tank pump...It just needs to keep the liquid moving...I also like to use paint strainers so no need to strain....I think you did too..I thought ...now get some dirt under those nails

:48:


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 28, 2013)

glad to see you getting dirty thg!! again....
im still @ it and love it, it seems to be top notch and most don't compare. mixed correctly its solid no tea required. 
 killer smoke for ya
I love the taste = organics


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 28, 2013)

WOO gettin' dirty!! yay!  

Stickin' around if you don't mind THG :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 28, 2013)

4U--thanks.  I have used an aquarium air pump in the past.  Some of the commericial ones are using quite large pumps for the teas.  I just wondered if more bubbles were better.  I would rather use a smaller pump.

Hi Ruffy.  Last summer I ran organics, too.  Even though I mixed the super soil right, I decided that the plants needed some supplementary teas.  I'll keep working on it though.

DGF, glad to have you.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 28, 2013)

yup I remember thg, and that's why I said that. how ever the girls grow is up to the grower. & we know even thoe your a hydro queen, the organic soils, will be just as enjoyable.
 now weres all the pics and keep that green dirty thumb alive! lol


----------



## mas flores (Jul 28, 2013)

When I search the Forum for "NV's super soil" there are no matches. "Super soil" finds over 300 threads. Somewhere a while back I read a thread about soil mixes but cannot recall which message it was or find it again. I've got a pretty good mix right now but would enjoy knowing the ingredients of yours if not too much trouble.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 28, 2013)

I think youll have t to ask nc for it in private.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 31, 2013)

I will see if I can find the super soil recipe.  I know it is here somewhere.  

I made some worm tea and will give the kids some today.  I am really happy with the SNS 209--a pest preventative.  I get spider mites a lot in the summer, but haven't seen any yet (knock on wood).  I will continue to use the SNS 209

The 2 Cindies and the Beyond the Brain were stretching real bad.  It can't be lack of light as they kept growing up to the glass.  So I supercropped them.  Two of 3 Sweet Tooth are boys and were pulled out this morning.  The other hasn't shown, so hope it is a girl.  Four Nurse Larry and a Master Kush, all unsexed went into 12/12 today.

This leaves 4 Satori, a Blue Lights clone, and 2 God's OG Kush vegging in the tent.  There are 2 Master Kush and 2 Nurse Larry in the vegging closet.

I hope to wind up with about 10 in 12/12 after sexing.  They are smaller and I don't think I will have trouble with 10 in my space.  I do like dirt.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 31, 2013)

which are the satori?, they all look perfect


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 31, 2013)

Mas Floes, I found the link:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54332&page=4

I think we should think about making the recipe a sticky.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 31, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> which are the satori?, they all look perfect



The Satori are in the 2nd picture.  The 3 in back and the on on left on the front row.  The Blue Lights is in the 1 gal pot.  The little ones are the God's OG kush.  I didn't have a lot of luch with germing these, so I will probably pop the rest as I am getting some room in the veg closet.  Maybe some more Nurse Larry and some Satori.  I know that these are 2 strains that I am going to keep, so am toying with keeping some mothers in the tent.

LOL--they are not perfect by any means, but I am very happy with them.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 31, 2013)

thats what it comes down to it makes you happy  people have no idea what they are missing by growing a plant you become so attached to hehehe


will ofc be following along good luck and green mojo for the grow

ps. I got 5 of my satori to sprout 5 were no shows for what ever reason i hope to get a mom and a dad


----------



## User (Aug 14, 2013)

I likely.  Keep doing what your doing.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey goddess you check out my sludge in soil thread?
I googled the soil you use and read a bad thing about the Kellogg's company and what goes into it, I was hoping you would have commented on it by now


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2013)

I aerate my teas with 3 air stones coming out of a dual outlet air pump made for a for a 60 gallon tank. I like a lot of bubbles till it foams up really good, you will need a overspill tray underneath it. Just prior to feeding the tea I add 4 ounces of aem* to a gallon of tea.


*activated effective microorganisms


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2013)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> Hey goddess you check out my sludge in soil thread?
> I googled the soil you use and read a bad thing about the Kellogg's company and what goes into it, I was hoping you would have commented on it by now


 
I have had great luck with their soil.  I used it last year, too.  I use it for my veggies, too.  What did you hear about it?  Can you link your source?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 1, 2013)

I made a thread but titled it poorly, "sludge in your soil"
But it should read "sludge found in Kellogg's brand soil"
In the post there is a dead link to an article from motherjones dot com
Apparently one of Kellogg's soils, Amend, is not approved for organic farming because it's made from municipal sewage sludge.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2013)

It is not unusual for companies that make fertilizers to make one utilizing sewage sludge.  However, I use the Kellogg's patio Plus that is 100% organic and carries the OMRI seal.  I don't condemn an entire manufacturer because I don't like _one_ of their products.  Besides, as a plumber, however nasty sewage sludge sounds, there are a whole lot of products that I deem a whole lot worse than sewage sludge.

When I googled Kellogg's patio Plus, all I could find were good reviews.  Thanks for getting back to me.  I guess though that I wouldn't be able to read it as it is a dead link?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 1, 2013)

The link works
 I just said dead cuz it is not http it's prolly hxxp
Rule of no live link is why I worded this poorly

And I understand not judging them by one product but wanted to make all aware especially if someone uses said company

And it's not so much the sludge but the traces of prescription drugs found in it and other things some people just flush down toilet


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Sep 14, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks Shortbus--there are so many acronyms now.
> 
> The one I use most is one Ozzy posted up.
> 
> ...


  What is the molasses for?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks Shortbus--there are so many acronyms now.
> 
> The one I use most is one Ozzy posted up.
> 
> ...




Hey I like this for my Veggy Garden.
Wish I could come over and share a bowl of Girlscout Cookies with ya THG. Got it yesterday


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2013)

Johnny--Molasses feeds the microbes.

Weedhopper--I always make enough for my veggy garden, too.  I brewed up a batch of something similar (think it was one of driftngs' recipes) with Big Bloom in it.  I am going to give the rest of it to my veggies today.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2013)

:watchplant:

I know *drfting *has a great tea mix ..I been useing for a couple years now...Think its in his Signature..let me check:bolt:



Here ya Grow

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=770091#post770091


----------



## zem (Sep 16, 2013)

so... are we all doomed to grow in soil when we get old? :rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2013)

zem said:
			
		

> so... are we all doomed to grow in soil when we get old? :rofl:


 
LOL--no.  I am doing soil in the summer because I run my veggies organic with super soil and it is hard for me to keep the reservoirs cool enough in the summer.  I think that I will always grow DWC if I am growing indoors.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 17, 2013)

> I think that I will always grow DWC if I am growing indoors.



I'm doing DWC in Tent #2 THG  Two flowering tents, two hydro methods. What's great about DWC is how you can almost "LEGO" everything in. You can do 2 buckets, you can do 6 buckets.. nothing is setup static, yet you're doing a full hydro solution. Quite nifty!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll watch be checking out your grows, as always.  It will be interesting to see the difference between the 2 hydro methods.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'll watch be checking out your grows, as always.  It will be interesting to see the difference between the 2 hydro methods.




Cheers THG :aok: 

Yeah, the other method is a hybrid ebb/flo with UC. Four 18 gal totes, with 9" net pots, and a 35 gal res (outside the tent) 

It's a very static method, but still extremely effective. I will also be scroging this setup every single time. Only issue with this setup is you don't want less than 4 or more than 4.. you want just 4 stations going. With the DWC tent, I will have quite a bit of freedom.


----------

